# Poljot Chrono Problem



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A friend of mine was recently given a Poljot three subdial chrono with the cal.31682, 25 Jewel movement as used in my Sturmanskie shown below, anyway the chrono function doesn`t work and the pushers have no effect.









Any one got an idea of what the problem could be and how difficult it might be to fix?


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm not familiar with the movement but if it's a variant of the good 'ol 3133...

When you say the chrono doesn't work, is it constantly running and won't stop or reset? They can jam if the reset pusher is used while the chrono is running. I've done this with a 3133 by accident. It's an easy fix. Remove the back, observe the part of the mechanism the reset pusher moves against. There is a lever which is simply pushed back into position and the chrono will work again.

If the chrono hands aren't moving at all... Can I join the "I'm sorry But I haven't got a clue" club ?


----------



## pacifichrono (Dec 4, 2005)

Is it possible the watch is a fake - - that the chrono pushers are for decoration only? Otherwise, I like the solution presented above.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

makky said:


> I'm not familiar with the movement but if it's a variant of the good 'ol 3133...
> 
> If the chrono hands aren't moving at all...


It is and they aren`t











> Can I join the "I'm sorry But I haven't got a clue" club ?


.

Of course you can, we are always on the look out for suitable new members











pacifichrono said:


> Is it possible the watch is a fake - - that the chrono pushers are for decoration only?


While it`s always a posibility, I seriously doubt it is a fake, I suspect it`s just a mechanical fault of some sort


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks very much Mach and you guys for the advice. The watch in question is the Poljot Jetfighter 24 which my wife bought me for Xmas. I have been after one for years and they are not easy to come by. It is definately genuine and even though not fully functioning is a beauty(as Mach will testify having seen it )


----------

